
How Netflix is turning viewers into puppets – Salon.com - bmmayer1
http://www.salon.com/2013/02/01/how_netflix_is_turning_viewers_into_puppets/?123
======
MichaelCrawford
That's just creepy. While I can see how it would be nice to have Netflix, I
don't wish to be tracked. I'd rather pay cash for a DVD at a retail store;
that way I won't be tracked.

